# Kiwi Electric Car Goes the Distance



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

KiwiEV - Do you have any involvement here??


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

You beat me to it!
I was just about to ask the same question.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

I wish!
They had a budget of half a million so not surprisingly, the results are fantastic!
I have a budget of. Well. Let's not go there...


----------

